# DRDC Paper:  Some jobs on some aircraft DO need height restrictions



## The Bread Guy (7 Jan 2011)

The paper's executive summary (link to full paper below) - highlights mine:


> Introduction or background: In February 2002, the Director General Military Human Resource Policy and Planning (DGMHRPP) cancelled the Canadian Forces (CF) enrolment minimum height standard. It was concluded that “the Canadian Forces can no longer justify or defend this specific limitation (of 1520 mm) on enrolment as a general standard,” although it had successfully defended it in the past. While the past arguments centered on the limited accommodation range of equipment and the liability that ill-fitting equipment had on the individual or a group (e.g., Nuclear Biological Chemical protection (NBC)), these were no longer as valid today as they were back then; newer equipment “has a wider range of sizes, adjustable seating in most vehicles, etc.” DGMHRPP advised that “should a minimum height requirement be required, it must be occupation specific and be reflected in the occupational specifications.” Going forward, the CF requires “well supported and a defensible argument(s) that establish restriction(s) as a Bona Fide Occupational Requirement (BFOR).” *The object of this work was to establish limits of accommodation for non-pilot aircrew, specifically Flight Engineers (FE), Load Masters (LM), Airborne Electronic Sensor Operators (AESOp), and Flight Attendants.*
> 
> Results: *The results of this study show that occupational-specific anthropometric requirements are indeed required - and would still be required if the minimum height standard of 1520 mm was still in place. While some of the limitations of the tasks assessed can be alleviated through the provision of simple aids, others cannot. Most of the limitations occur at the lower end of the range, where minimum statures apply to all trades.
> 
> ...


"Assessment of the anthropometric accommodation requirements of non-pilot aircrew in the CC-150 Polaris, CP-140 Aurora, CH-149 Cormorant and CC-130 Hercules aircraft" (PDF)


----------



## captloadie (10 Jan 2011)

I remember when they came to visit for this study. We took them out to the CC-150 with some of our shorter flight attendants and larger LMs as participants. They seemed quite impressed by the FAs abilities to balance on the seat arms to get at the overhead bins. And the LMs ability to squeeze down the aisles or into the avionics bay.

Maybe this suggetsed change will lead back to the old practice of sending a file with pictures to the unit for selection purposes >


----------



## Sparkplugs (12 Jan 2011)

Well sonofa --  I miss the limit by 4mm.  No joke.  Laaaaaaaaaaame.

 ;D


----------

